# DXLB3 firmware link



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

P6800 firmware version DXLB3.

Here is the link

I do not have one so I can not verify this. Can someone?

http://adf.ly/7pPZS


----------



## 50percent (May 27, 2012)

I can't verify if this link 100% works, but I downloaded a DXLB3 ROM about 3weeks ago and flashed my Samsung Galaxy Tab 7.7 P6800 and it worked fine.

One or two minor updates bit nothing dramatic, this is still HoneyCombe

I'm still waiting for an IceCream Sandwich compatible ROM, anyone have any links or developers?


----------

